# How to tell if processor is Viiv capable?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a new computer and want to be Viiv compatible so I can hook my HR20 up to it if I want. But how do you tell if a processor is Viiv or not? Intel's ruined their product catalog to the point it's all mumbo jumbo that I can't make heads or tails out of it. I was looking at an Intel Core 2 Duo E4300. Is this Viiv? 

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's not just the processor, it also relates to the network chipsets, video, ect...

Intel has a downloadable "check program"
That will go through all the key components and let you know.

If you didn't build the PC and purchased it pre-assembled...
If it was ViiV certified, it would have a sticker on it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's the year old spec sheet.

I'm pretty much of a mind that Viiv (and AMD Live!) are pretty much irrelevant. As Earl points out, performance testing is the only way to tell.


----------



## dishhead79 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am assuming all new Windows XP, Dual-Core computers would be capable of sharing with the HR-21. Is that a safe bet? If not, can you give me some spec's. I should look for. Someone mentioned that even an AMD based computer would work.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ViiV was a media server option.... 

You can use at least 3 different media servers on just about any PC to share the content with the HR2* of receivers.

Se the HR20/HR21 forum for details


----------



## dishhead79 (Feb 14, 2008)

Earl, Do you think you could link me? I type in Viiv and get like 100 topics.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This subforum: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=115

Has a lot of the information

TVersity is one of the popular options as a media Server


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

dishhead79 said:


> Earl, Do you think you could link me? I type in Viiv and get like 100 topics.


What he is saying is that there is no need to search for ViiV because it will work just as well without it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In fact, Intel is "deemphasizing" the Viiv brand and will probably go no further with it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It doesn't even need to be a Windows PC. I have media share working with both Linux and Macintosh machines.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> It doesn't even need to be a Windows PC. I have media share working with both Linux and Macintosh machines.


Is their a "how to" on media sharing with a Mac (G5) to the HR-20? TIA


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Search the forum for EYECONNECT


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new computer and want to be Viiv compatible so I can hook my HR20 up to it if I want. But how do you tell if a processor is Viiv or not? Intel's ruined their product catalog to the point it's all mumbo jumbo that I can't make heads or tails out of it. I was looking at an Intel Core 2 Duo E4300. Is this Viiv?
> 
> Thanks.


When I get to my home computer tonight I will post the requirements. I can not recall if this is one of the processors or not, but I suspect so. Also, the chipset matters too, along with network card, along with some optional items.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Search the forum for EYECONNECT


Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You can also use Twonky on a Mac (I run both that and EyeConnect). They both seem to work equally well, but EyeConnect will directly access any EyeTv recordings you may have.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a link on Intel's site with the listing: http://www.intel.com/support/viiv/sb/cs-022791.htm


----------

